# Rat & Mouse Pictures



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I know there are a ton of members here who have mice and rats.. Post pictures of them here! Also, maybe a little biography about them is great, too if possible. ;-)

Here's my mouse, Trix. He's a male broken black and white fancy. As you can see, he has a half black and half white face.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Vincent VanGogh my one eared baby PEW rat. 








Loki








Thor









Loki and Thor are brothers, I got them for Christmas. Vincent I got about week ago. ; w ;


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

In Loving Memory of Vinnie the Mouse:


















She passed about five months ago.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your rats and mouse are so adorable. :3 I'm so sorry Vinnie died. She was pretty for a mouse...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Awwe LTB! Soo lucky! Where did you get him? He is so cute!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I desperately want a mouse/hamster/rat but my dad is allergic :sad: Anyway, all the pictures on this thread are adorable!! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

awww they're all so cute, i like mice


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am getting two satin females I am so excited!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Daww they're all so cute, if only I had more room and time!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aren't they all? x3
I wish no one was allergic to domestic pets.. /: I got him in Petsmart, the third picture of him was in there.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

They're adorable!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

More Vincent :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Vincent is very cute!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

vinnie the mouse is so cute!!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Vincent is a baby rat. That picture was when I first got him. He was recently weaned and really small. He's alot bigger now.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

*Pic overload + way too long of a story*

Sorry for pic overload, but I really miss my rats right now  I've had a total of 5 rats, keeping a maximum of 4 at a time in a large cage. They have since all passed and I don't plan on getting any more..I sold their cage and everything.

They were so fun to watch and I have LOTS of videos of them on my Youtube channel.

My first two rats were just regular Fancy rats, Zoey and Rochelle (I always just called her Fatty because she was the biggest rat of them all) named after the female characters in the Left 4 Dead video games. I think they were sisters because the were both in the same cage when I got them at Petsmart. They both developed numerous mammary tumors around 2 years of age and passed 6 months later on the same exact day. Here they are cuddling:


After getting a larger cage than what I started with I got 2 more rats, a Hairless/Sphinx and a Dumbo and slowly introduced them. The hairless I named Pinky and the Dumbo was named Princess Peach, but I called her all sorts of nicknames because she was my favorite. I called her precious/presh or fluffy/fluff most of the time. She was the sweetest creature on the planet, not going to lie. She would sleep in my bathrobe pocket for hours while I played video games at my computer. She would groom my hands all the time and was also VERY excitable and VERY intelligent. She learned to jump to my hand from a cage 2 feet away, learned to spin on verbal command and would "popcorn" like CRAZY when I tickled her head (there's videos of all this on my Youtube channel if you want to see some cuteness! They were uploaded a couple years ago so you'll have to search through my newer cat and betta videos to find them =P).

Both Pinky and Princess Peach suffered from respiratory issues. Pinky developed pneumonia and died in a few days..it was horrible to watch. Princess Peach was worse. She had respiratory disease and once she got one infection she never fully recovered. She had a hard time breathing for many months despite the constant antibiotics and anti-inflammatory medication I got from my vet. It was heart breaking to watch her gasp for air for such a long period of time. I could tell she didn't want to leave this earth and she fought the disease for a long time, while never losing her loving, sweet spirit. I buried her at my parent's house and their dog dug her body up and ate her. Dogs are so disgusting.








She would eat treats on her back in the palm of my hand. The video of it is here.:


Pinky passed within 9 months of getting her, so I added Ruby, an odd-eyed Dumbo in with Zoey, Fatty and Princess Peach. She kept to herself for the most part. Zoey, the dominant rat, would beat her up sometimes because she annoyed her a lot...lol. This is Ruby as a baby cuddling with Princess Peach:




Then just random pics of all the rats:


photo sharing websites







*Again, sorry for the overload. R.I.P. little ratties!!!!*


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Viva, you have some gorgeous girls!

Thought I had better upload this adorable triptych of D'Artagnan being gorgeous and sneaky. He's one of the boys in my avatar, and as you can see, he's all grown up now (2.5 yrs).


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Viva, you have some gorgeous girls!
> 
> Thought I had better upload this adorable triptych of D'Artagnan being gorgeous and sneaky. He's one of the boys in my avatar, and as you can see, he's all grown up now (2.5 yrs).



Thank you, you're boy is soooo cute! I love big, snuggly ratties  They're just adorable when they're all cuddled up in their hammock.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

So cute I love seeing these pictures.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Cute pics, everyone. 

Viva, the first pic of your 2 rats remind me of Yin and Yang sorta. xD I'm sorry they passed, though.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Cute pics, everyone.
> 
> Viva, the first pic of your 2 rats remind me of Yin and Yang sorta. xD I'm sorry they passed, though.


Hehe, yeah I thought the same thing. Actually, the name of the picture is Yin&Yang on my PC =P


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Picture 1: Darcy, eating on his back
Picture 2: Richelieu (D'Artagnan's brother) grinning a cheeky grin
Picture 3: Jekyll, my pretty boy, who died last June 
Picture 4: Jekyll and his beautiful brother Hyde, who died in November. That was their favourite spot and I miss them being there every single night.
Picture 5: My final rat Willoughby, all curled up and sleepy.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought I'd post some pictures of my cage. Please excuse the mess; I haven't cleaned up since last night and overnight Willoughby sneezed some blood on the towel, and various bits of breakfast have been thrown all over the place. Sigh.

Please also excuse the cruddiness of these pictures. They are mostly to show how I use lino for bedding.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Everyone's rats and mice are so cute! I really want 2 rats, but my cat would eat them. Sigh.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> Everyone's rats and mice are so cute! I really want 2 rats, but my cat would eat them. Sigh.


Lol how do you know your cat will eat them? My female cat just swatted them in the butt and Tucker got bit by the dominant rat one time so hes deathly afraid of anything that lives in a cage now. I've only heard of a cat eating a pet rat once and that was because the girl like never fed her cat.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Viva said:


> Lol how do you know your cat will eat them? My female cat just swatted them in the butt and Tucker got bit by the dominant rat one time so hes deathly afraid of anything that lives in a cage now. I've only heard of a cat eating a pet rat once and that was because the girl like never fed her cat.


Almost every night he brings in a dead mouse or rabbit or bird into our basement. He is an avid hunter. I've seen him take down a full grown rabbit and kill it.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> Almost every night he brings in a dead mouse or rabbit or bird into our basement. He is an avid hunter. I've seen him take down a full grown rabbit and kill it.


Hehe nice, a rabbit!? I had a cat that used to be a hunter too, but she knew that my pet hamsters were off limits. I used to have them run around outside and that's when she would start stalking them. In the house she avoided them. I think most domestic cats are smart enough to know it's part of the family.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I love the mouse and rat pictures everyone! It makes me miss my ratties sooo much! I used to have them in a cage about the size of the one that Bombalurina shows in her top image. 

I am thinking about getting rodents again soon, but I am thinking about going with mice since (I know this sounds bad) I won't have the time I feel that rats deserve. My rats were very domesticated and constantly craved the attention of their loving caregiver. While I miss that, I do not have that kind of time since I work a lot. :-(


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm.. I have a question based on the post above. ^

Do rats make a better companion than mice? And do they have a greater or smaller smell?

Everyone seems to have them, I might switch to them once Trix passes (I don't want him to tho ><) and when my family moves into a bigger house this summer.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Mice are sweet little things, but rats are definitely more personable. I think it is because they are bigger. Mice can enjoy being with you, or at least not mind it, but my ratties will come bounding up to me and beg for cuddles. My boy Hyde was such a cuddlebug that if I just put him down on my lap, he would prop his forepaws on my stomach, headbutt me and stare up at me until I'd pick him up and kiss and cuddle him. At which point he would boggle his little brains out in delight. 

I've never had mice myself - my experience has all been with friends' mice, or from my rodent-loving vet regaling us with her tales, but from what I hear tell a mouse will smell more. I've trained my rats only to poop in the litter tray (mostly) and not go on the carpet (mostly) so that helps.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, okay. Thanks! It's just that they're bigger, so their smell might be more smelly, too. My mom thinks rats and mice are the same, there's actually a big difference. @[email protected]


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

This is Socks! She died a little while ago, and MAN do I miss her... every day... <3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

She's so pretty! 

Lebron, rats can be smelly, but it's a different kind of smelly to mice. Personally, I think the inherent smell of a mouse is slightly worse. However, neither should smell, particularly not rats, if they are being properly cleaned.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Female rats don't smell but of course their waste does. Just got to keep a clean cage and it will be fine. I've heard that males have a certain musk to them though.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i love all these cute rat pictures


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Males are a little musky, but it's a pleasant smell (or so I think!). It's something you only really smell when you bury your face in their fur or have them on your shoulder. It's a nice, warm kind of smell.  Neutered males tend not to have it so much.


----------

